

How-to: Integrate Gmail Actions with your App - ukd1
https://blog.rainforestqa.com/2014-04-24-howto-gmail-action-integration/

======
kumarski
when did gmail actions first launch? this seems pretty cool.

It took me a few minutes to figure out what you meant by 'results.'

~~~
ukd1
Google I/O 2013, but I'm not sure how long the whitelisting has been going.
Yeah; results is a Rainforest thing; we send you an email with basic overview
of your test results (pass / fail), but for detail you need to use the app to
get the failures, screenshots, notes, etc.

~~~
kumarski
can't believe i missed the whitelisting feature.

do you have screenshots of the failures/notes. I'd like to see what a sample
rainforest results email looks like.

~~~
ukd1
None which I can share here right now; you should sign up and try it though.

~~~
kumarski
ugh.

------
wehadfun
"you to get to get to your results"

~~~
ukd1
fail, thanks - will fix

